# [hack] keyboard forwarding depuis un laptop

## bulki

Salut,

j'ai une petite board que je dois configurer. Il y a 2 entrées USB, dans lesquels on peut plugger un clavier/souris. Seulement, je n'ai pas de clavier ici, seulement un laptop. Je me suis demandé si c'était possible de "forwarder" les touches que je tapes sur mon clavier de laptop à travers l'usb qui se connecte à la board. Ca serait quand même assez sympa ! Est-ce que vous connaissez un moyen simple de faire quelque chose comme ça ?

Merci

PS: je pourrais me connecter par ssh sur la borne, mais là n'est pas la question  :Razz: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Un clavier USB coûte si bon marché que de développer un truc du genre coûterait plus cher  :Wink: 

Et puis, je ne pense pas que tu puisses transformer un contrôleur USB en "USB device", comme certaines cartes SCSI permettaient de se mettre en mode "target".

----------

## brubru

Et avec synergy ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * x11-misc/synergy
> 
>      Available versions:  1.3.1
> ...

 

d'après le site, ça permet de partager le clavier/souris entre plusieurs machines à travers le réseau.

Par contre il doit falloir X11 pour que ça marche (pas de mode console).

----------

## xaviermiller

 *brubru wrote:*   

> Et avec synergy ?
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> * x11-misc/synergy
> ...

 

OK, mais pour cela il faut que l'OS soit déjà installé et qu'il y ait un pilote synergy dessus...

----------

## xaviermiller

... et dans ce cas, un serveur VNC (ou utiliser le remote desktop de Windows) devrait aussi suffire  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

C'est quoi l'intérêt final de l'opération en fait ? Parce que si c'est juste pour avoir la main sur la machine sans utiliser le réseau, une connexion serial convient très bien aussi.  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> C'est quoi l'intérêt final de l'opération en fait ? Parce que si c'est juste pour avoir la main sur la machine sans utiliser le réseau, une connexion serial convient très bien aussi. 

 

Vrai de vrai, et comme normalement t'as de la chance, t'as rien à installer tu peux normalement te connecter avec screen (Bon, ok, il te faut l'avoir installé au préalable, mais qui travaille souvent en console n'utilise pas screen? )

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   C'est quoi l'intérêt final de l'opération en fait ? Parce que si c'est juste pour avoir la main sur la machine sans utiliser le réseau, une connexion serial convient très bien aussi.  
> 
> Vrai de vrai, et comme normalement t'as de la chance, t'as rien à installer tu peux normalement te connecter avec screen (Bon, ok, il te faut l'avoir installé au préalable, mais qui travaille souvent en console n'utilise pas screen? )

 

Mouais,  perso j'ai une bonne préférence pour cu  :Smile:  (je sais pas s'il existe pour Linux par contre, mais sous Linux j'utilisais ckermit qui est bien sympa aussi).

----------

## truc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Mouais,  perso j'ai une bonne préférence pour cu  (je sais pas s'il existe pour Linux par contre, mais sous Linux j'utilisais ckermit qui est bien sympa aussi).

 

J'utilisais minicom en fait, quand y'avait vraiment besoin et... c'est libre  :Wink: 

----------

## bulki

Hum, merci pour vos réponses. J'utilise aussi picocom quand j'ai à faire à du serial. Bah, tampis, je crois que je vais me prendre un clavier, c'est encore la meilleur chose à faire.

Merci

----------

